
Memory is the Next Platform - jonbaer
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/10/10/memory-next-platform/
======
petra
The biggest problem with 3d chips is the heat from the logic die down below.
It might not be an issue when the logic is simple and doesn't do a lot.

But once you want to put complex and fast logic there, it's a big issue, the
same issue preventing putting memory on top of the CPU.

So it would be interesting to see how they would approach this.

~~~
amelius
One important aspect of memory is that you don't access all of it all the
time. So I'm not sure if heat is such a problem here.

~~~
AstralStorm
So it would make sense to put it on the bottom layer, not the top.

------
Animats
Another approach to "deep learning" hardware. We now have another highly
distributable problem with a volume market. The last one was graphics
rendering, which created the GPU market.

------
frozenport
High throughput memory with simple arithmetic units is similar to a GPU?

~~~
macawfish
Sure, why not? If you're able to connect the memory units (? don't know the
technical term for this) together into the right topologies, you can do very
fast parallel computations.

